# Outlander Season 2 anyone?



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

In the UK I watch it a day late from the US.  I watch on Amazon Prime UK.  

Loved episode 1 and I forgive them for diverting from the books and doing things out of order.  They have to do it this way - about 1,000 pages each book.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

I have read all the books and I doubt I'd be able to keep up or fully enjoy the tv series if I hadn't read them.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2016)

Glad I came across your query, as I've been waiting for Season 2 to begin. I see that Episode 1 is online, so will be watching it tonight. I haven't read the books, and have really enjoyed the series so far. 

Now, waiting for Season 2 of Poldark. Do you watch it?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 10, 2016)

Me!

I have read all the books also.they are the longest books I have read and when I reccomend them and they see them,they change their minds.

I didn't watch it yet,will be doing that later on.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 11, 2016)

First of all,I want to say that 
I love the opening song before I start complaining,lol

Claire has always annoyed me.

Poor Frank,hearing him talk about how he felt when she said she was pregnant,I ached for him.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

Pinky, no I've never watched Poldark.

I've watched Season 1 at least 3 times except for the horrible torture one in prison.  I couldn't rewatch that one. 

I have read all the books as well.  If I hadn't read the books and watched episode one of season two, I'd be totally confused as to why she was in the 20th century again.  

Vicky, I've heard from a few people who don't like Claire and my friends swears she hears her Irish accent in the programme.  I don't.  I like Claire.  I think she's well suited to the idea I had of her in the books. She is strong and she's not a Barbie doll looking woman.  

I felt sorry for Frank as well.  But I loved the way they went from him about to take her hand off the plane in America and they flash to Jamie taking her hand off the ship!  I looked up where the pier was that they filmed and it's in Fife, a county here that I'm going to visit in June.  But the Paris scenes are in Prague, I think.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 11, 2016)

Annie,that was a beautiful scene with coming off the plane and the ship.

I did not picture her as a barbie doll either,and I felt the same way about her when I was reading the books.
When she came back,she didn't even consider how Frank must have felt.

Wasn't too crazy about their time in France.i missed the scenery annd all that sPacious land.
I also liked the scene where she is in the hospital bed and complains about the noise.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

France was not my favourite part of the book either, or all the details of war in the US.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

An entertaining episode,from Claire getting waxed to Murtaghs face when he saw the bare chested woman,lol oh,and the Kings poop problem hahhahhah

I do miss Rupert and Angus though.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2016)

Haven't seen episode 2 yet. In a hotel for our anniversary.

Love Rupert and Angus.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 17, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Haven't seen episode 2 yet. In a hotel for our anniversary.
> 
> Love Rupert and Angus.



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks! Just up now. Going for breakfast, Ikea then home. Then back on my diet.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks! Just up now. Going for breakfast, Ikea then home. Then back on my diet.



Hahhahhah have fun!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks! Wondering if I should just get a bacon roll or a huge full brekkie?! Hmmm....


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 18, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks! Wondering if I should just get a bacon roll or a huge full brekkie?! Hmmm....



Lol

Bacon always sounds good to me,lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2016)

I love British bacon. It's about 90% meat instead of 90% fat.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 18, 2016)

In Greece too,after a night drinking,I would go to my friends house and she made the good  bacon and eggs,omg ,lol
Great memories with a young girlfriend who took a downhill turn in her life later on.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> An entertaining episode,from Claire getting waxed to Murtaghs face when he saw the bare chested woman,lol oh,and the Kings poop problem hahhahhah
> 
> I do miss Rupert and Angus though.



The guy rips off the waxing strip and gets slapped in the face, LOL! Quite the dress, if you could call it that .. more like 'pasties'. No wonder the King was constipated - who could have a BM with all those people hanging about!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Haven't seen episode 2 yet. In a hotel for our anniversary.
> 
> Love Rupert and Angus.



Sounds like you had a lovely anniversary celebration


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 19, 2016)

Pinky said:


> The guy rips off the waxing strip and gets slapped in the face, LOL! Quite the dress, if you could call it that .. more like 'pasties'. No wonder the King was constipated - who could have a BM with all those people hanging about!




And the show and tell items at the meeting place? Loll


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, Pinky, we had a nice annviersary.  

Haven't watched episode 2 yet.  I prefer to binge watch this kind of programme.  So I'll wait until there are at least 2 or 3 and watch them back to back.  I won't be able to finish watching the series until late in July as my sister will be visiting end of May to mid June and then we go to the US for 3 1/2 weeks.  So I'll have a nice binge watching session when we come back.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, Pinky, we had a nice annviersary.
> 
> Haven't watched episode 2 yet.  I prefer to binge watch this kind of programme.  So I'll wait until there are at least 2 or 3 and watch them back to back.  I won't be able to finish watching the series until late in July as my sister will be visiting end of May to mid June and then we go to the US for 3 1/2 weeks.  So I'll have a nice binge watching session when we come back.



Oops! I will not post any more spoilers, I promise.

It sounds as though you have the best of both worlds, with living in Scotland and visiting the U.S. .. I saw the view you posted in another thread, from your window. It must soothe the soul to look out and see the beauty of nature every morning. Enjoy your time with your sister. Would love to see some travel photos


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> And the show and tell items at the meeting place? Loll



I guess I will have to research to find out whether there were such 'items' or if it was a case of artistic license?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Oops! I will not post any more spoilers, I promise.
> 
> It sounds as though you have the best of both worlds, with living in Scotland and visiting the U.S. .. I saw the view you posted in another thread, from your window. It must soothe the soul to look out and see the beauty of nature every morning. Enjoy your time with your sister. Would love to see some travel photos



Don't worry about posting spoilers.  If it happened in the book, I read it already.  Although I know they've changed quite a bit this season.  

We visit my family in Michigan once a year, usually for about a month.  Got two granddaughters there!  I do feel very lucky to live in this very beautiful country.  We escape the cold, rainy, windy, and dark winters though by going to Thailand and sweating.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I guess I will have to research to find out whether there were such 'items' or if it was a case of artistic license?



Diana Gabaldon tried to stick to historical and cultural accuracy and she advises on the series.  Curious about these 'items' now.  Hmmm


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

I regret never getting to Thailand when I was living in South Australia. It's a popular Aussie vacation destination. I would love to visit Scotland, but missed my chance. 

lol .. won't spill the beans about the 'items'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I regret never getting to Thailand when I was living in South Australia. It's a popular Aussie vacation destination. I would love to visit Scotland, but missed my chance.
> 
> lol .. won't spill the beans about the 'items'.



Thailand was not on our bucket list, but our niece who lives in Melbourne had her wedding there.  We fell in love with the island and we've spent the last two winters there and are booked for next winter again. 

Yes, lots of Aussies there.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thailand was not on our bucket list, but our niece who lives in Melbourne had her wedding there.  We fell in love with the island and we've spent the last two winters there and are booked for next winter again.
> 
> Yes, lots of Aussies there.



That must have been an unforgettable wedding to attend. I envy your niece. Melbourne is a wonderful city. I took my daughter, by train from Adelaide for a weekend Pink Bus shopping tour. She still talks about it. Have you visited Australia?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2016)

Pinky said:


> That must have been an unforgettable wedding to attend. I envy your niece. Melbourne is a wonderful city. I took my daughter, by train from Adelaide for a weekend Pink Bus shopping tour. She still talks about it. Have you visited Australia?



Love Melbourne and Sydney.  We've been twice - 2005 and 2009.  Been to Tasmania, Great Ocean Road, and the long drive from Melbourne up to Sydney.  My husband's brother moved to Melbourne from Scotland back in the 70's.  So he has an Aussie wife, and two half Aussie daughters.   

The wedding was spectacular!  They married on a beach.  Most of their friends and close family were there.  

Don't know when we are going to get back to Australia but when we do we want to snorkel around the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2016)

Great that you are so physically active. Snorkeling around the Great Barrier Reef would be such a thrilling adventure, and when you are able to get back to Oz, I'd love to see your photos. My Tassie friend's partner is a Scot who immigrated as a wee tyke..a fair lot of U.K. ex-pats there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Great that you are so physically active. Snorkeling around the Great Barrier Reef would be such a thrilling adventure, and when you are able to get back to Oz, I'd love to see your photos. My Tassie friend's partner is a Scot who immigrated as a wee tyke..a fair lot of U.K. ex-pats there.



Aye, many there from the UK.  Husband's brother, two of his nieces from another brother, his cousin's family moved there as a child in 1955.  

We snorkel in Thailand. Love seeing all the pretty fish.  We are both very active and will keep doing so until we just physically can't.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We snorkel in Thailand. Love seeing all the pretty fish.  We are both very active and will keep doing so until we just physically can't.



Being as active as you and your husband are, you'll be snorkeling well into your 90's. 

You're going to enjoy the new season of Outlander. I just caught up on the latest episode. Now, if only Poldark would return.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 25, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Being as active as you and your husband are, you'll be snorkeling well into your 90's.
> 
> You're going to enjoy the new season of Outlander. I just caught up on the latest episode. Now, if only Poldark would return.



Hope so.  The problem with getting older is you can't rent a car after a certain age, even though you're driving is fine.  

I'm saving up the episodes so I can watch at least 3 in a row.  Guess I'm hooked on binge watching.  Hubby and I find a series and watch one after the other.  Just finished Happy Valley.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2016)

I've saved up the last 3 episodes of Outlander.  Wanted to watch over the weekend but the internet wasn't behaving.  Now hubby has gone to visit daughter on the island and I'm binge watching the last 3 shows this afternoon.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2016)

My sister will be visiting and in June we're spending a week in Edinburgh.  We'll do a day trip up to Fife and I've talked her and my hubby into going to two of the villages where Outlander was filmed.  One was as Inverness in the 1940's and the other was Cranesmuir where the witch trial was filmed.  Neither of them are Outlander fans.


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2016)

I have to watch Season 2, Episode 4. Are you into Season 2? Take photos, please!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2016)

I watched Season 1 last year.  Several times!

Am just about to watch Season 2 episode 4 with my dinner.  

Yes, I will take pics of the villages!


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2016)

It's such a good series .. enjoy your dinner and the latest episode


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2016)

Thanks Pinky, I did!  Thinking about watching a couple of episodes of Season 1....again!


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2016)

It would be worth watching Season 1 again. I'm getting antsy waiting for the return of Poldark (I'm beginning to sound like a broken record .. but, I love that series too).


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2016)

Film locations of Outlander:

https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/attractions/tv-film/outlander/


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Film locations of Outlander:
> 
> https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/attractions/tv-film/outlander/



Thank you for the link, not only for the Outlander series location, but also for the excellent, Year of Innovation, Architecture and Design 2016. I'm interested in architecture, and Charles Rennie Mackintosh. Andy Scott's "Kelpies" are breathtaking.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 1, 2016)

I got my sister totally hooked on Outlander when she came to visit, and when we went back to visit the rest of the family in Michigan.  While she was here we visited the village of Culross which was Cranesmuir in the series.  So I've seen every episode of Seasons 1 and 2 at least 4 times.  

On Friday we were walking through Glasgow near the city centre as we were there for a wedding.  And guess who we walked past? Gary Lewis who plays Colum Mackenzie.  He's not tall - only about 5'5".  I looked at him and it clicked that he looked 'very' familiar.  He knew I recognized him, but I didn't say a word.  When we walked past my husband said 'do you know who that is'??  Ummm...yea.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2016)

I love Outlander, and can't wait to see what happens in Series 3 .. I did read a 'spoiler', darn it. Mustn't do that again.

Quite a thrill to see Gary Lewis in person!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 1, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I love Outlander, and can't wait to see what happens in Series 3 .. I did read a 'spoiler', darn it. Mustn't do that again.
> 
> Quite a thrill to see Gary Lewis in person!



It was!  Couldn't wait to tell my sister and other fans!  

I've read all 8 books so I know what's coming, although they do make some changes.  Season 3 should be great!  I think they'll start filming soon.  I'd love to catch a peek sometime.


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 27, 2016)

Just started to watch Outlander on DVD. Really bizarre watching the external castle scenes and how they've altered it. My daughter was married in the great hall.
When they filmed Game of Thrones there. Sean Bean was worried that filming there would trash the grounds and spoil any wedding photographs, so he sent a magnum of champagne to all affected brides. My daughter included.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 27, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Just started to watch Outlander on DVD. Really bizarre watching the external castle scenes and how they've altered it. My daughter was married in the great hall.
> When they filmed Game of Thrones there. Sean Bean was worried that filming there would trash the grounds and spoil any wedding photographs, so he sent a magnum of champagne to all affected brides. My daughter included.



As a GoT fan, that's a very cool story! Long live Ned Stark.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 27, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Just started to watch Outlander on DVD. Really bizarre watching the external castle scenes and how they've altered it. My daughter was married in the great hall.
> When they filmed Game of Thrones there. Sean Bean was worried that filming there would trash the grounds and spoil any wedding photographs, so he sent a magnum of champagne to all affected brides. My daughter included.



How nice!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm just itching to see how they do Season 3.  Also anxiously waiting for the 9th book.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm still waiting for this TV show to come on Netflix as I don't do regular TV.  Hope its soon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 27, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I'm still waiting for this TV show to come on Netflix as I don't do regular TV.  Hope its soon.



It won't be on Netflix.  Starz which is a US cable channel are the producers.  Here in the UK it's on Amazon Prime.  Looks like in Canada it's on Showcase Canada.  I know in Australia it's also on a cable channel.


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 27, 2016)

We've got the boxed set of Season 1. So will have to catch up.

We live just 8 miles away from that castle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 27, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> We've got the boxed set of Season one. So will have to catch up.
> 
> We live just 8 miles away from that castle.



Doune Castle?


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Doune Castle?



Got it in one!

Where John Cleese also  heaved a cow over the battlements in Monty Python & the Holy Grail.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 27, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Got it in one!
> 
> Where John Cleese also  heaved a cow over the battlements in Monty Python & the Holy Grail.



Aye, I remember!  Tourists have been flooding every filming site for Outlander.  It gets a lot of credit for a big increase in tourism.


----------



## Goldfynche (Sep 27, 2016)

We usually go to *'The Cex Shop' *who have branches almost everywhere, to seek out 2nd hand boxed sets of TV series.

That's not what it sounds like! They're a bit like* Cash Converters *​who buy sell DVDs, Boxed sets and software.


----------

